# ADBA - Bloodline/Pedigree assistance please...



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

good afternoon, GP buddies!

Spartacus is now going on 5 months and we are anxiously awaiting his ADBA paperwork. We were told when we rescued/adopted him that he was registered with ADBA, but we have not seen nor heard from his previous owner, who promised to send us his ADBA registration certificate. Does it take awhile to get the paperwork? Or can we call ADBA for it ourselves? Not that we care one way or the other, but it would be nice to know where Spartacus came from or what lineage/bloodline he has in his pedigree... so if anybody can help us out, or provide us pedigree information, we would be very grateful.

Here is what we know... his sire and dam are ADBA registered. His sire's name is Gearitty's "SATCH" / reg#23500H-45 and his dam's name is Sparling's "Kailoni II" / reg# 12875AP-35L.

Thanks for any assistance or information you can provide...

Luz from Ct.


oke:oke:oke:


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

ttt... anyone?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

All you can do is google the names and see if anything comes up on those dogs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I found those peds for you right? Brain fart I cannot remember


----------

